# [Test] Kavaj Oslo (Geldbörse aus Echtleder)



## Aeton (23. Mai 2020)

Die deutsche Firma Kavaj ist hauptsächlich für ihre Echtlederhüllen für Smartphones und co. bekannt. Hier liegt es natürlich nahe, auch andere Accessoires aus Leder anzubieten, wie Kofferanhänger, Federmäppchen, aber auch Geldbörsen.
Die als &#8220;Oslo&#8221; getaufte schlanke und kompakte Brieftasche will in klassischem Format allen Anforderungen des Alltags gewappnet sein.

Ob Kavaj ihre Versprechen halten kann und ob die Oslo ihren Preis wert ist, will ich in diesem Test klären. 


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Kavaj für die Bereitstellung des Testprodukts bedanken.


*Features und technische Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kavaj Oslo ist eine handgefertigte Geldbörse aus 100% Rindsleder, die im Innenraum mit acht Fächern genug Platz für Kreditkarten, Ausweise oder EC-Karten bietet. Zudem schützt ein passiver RFID-Blocker das ungewollte Auslesen persönlicher Daten.
Zusätzlich sind zwei horizontale Einschubfächer hinter den Kartenfächern vorhanden, sowie ein aufklappbares Netzfach. In einem durch einen Messingdruckknopf verschließbaren Fach ist es außerdem möglich, Münzen aufzubewahren und auch für Geldscheine ist genügend Platz vorhanden.

Mit einem klassischen Maß von 12,5 x 9,6 cm bei einer Dicke von 2,2 cm kommt die Oslo auf ein Leergewicht von 70 Gramm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Geldbörse kommt sicher in Papier und Plastik verpackt. 
Im Lieferumfang befinden sich neben der Oslo selbst noch eine Karte mit einem 10% Rabattcode und ein Booklet mit sämtlichen Informationen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck und Design*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im ersten Eindruck überzeugt die Oslo. Sie liegt mit ihrer geringen Größe gut und weich in der Hand und ist durch das Design, kombiniert mit der unauffällig schwarzen Farbe, sehr schlicht. Front und Rückseite sind mit einer schmalen Naht umrandet, während die Vorderseite nur noch das gestanzte Logo in der rechten unteren Ecke schmückt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Inneren wird der schlichte Stil fortgesetzt: auf der rechten Seite befindet sich das großzügige Münzfach mit Knopfverschluss.
Die linke Seite bietet mit vier Fächern schnellen Zugriff auf Karten und ähnliches. Dahinter befindet sich ausklappbar ein großes Netzfach und nochmals vier Kartenfächer und zwei horizontale Einschübe für abermals größere Utensilien.
Zuletzt kommen noch zwei Fächer für Geldscheine und ähnliches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung wirkt von außen zunächst auch sehr gut, im Inneren zeigen sich dann aber an den Kanten und vor allem Ecken, dass ein wenig unsauber geschnitten wurde bzw. sich das Leder eben wellt.
Diese Mängel haben aber natürlich absolut keinen negativen Einfluss im Alltag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest*

In der Praxis schlägt sich die Oslo, wie sich eine Geldbörse zu schlagen hat.
Sie liefert schnellen und sicheren Zugriff auf Bankkarten und Geldscheine und das Geldfach ist auch ausreichend groß, um darin die passenden Münzen zu finden. 
Zudem schließt der Knopf zuverlässig und ohne zusätzlichen Aufwand, womit man sich keine Gedanken machen muss, dass Münzen herausfallen könnten.
Ich persönlich hätte es noch ganz praktisch gefunden, wenn man das zweite Fach für die Geldscheine unter einer Lippe hätte verstecken können.

In meiner gesamten Testzeit ist zudem nichts aus der Oslo herausgerutscht, da die Fächer auch ziemlich eng und damit sicher sind.
Ebenfalls beruhigend ist der RFID-Schutz, der ein ungewolltes Auslesen von Daten verhindert.

Außerdem wird das Leder mit der Zeit Spuren von der alltäglichen Nutzung bekommen, womit der Geldbeutel nach und nach auch eine persönliche Note bekommt und durch das verwendete Echtleder lange halten sollte.


*Versionen*

Die Oslo gibt es neben der getesteten schwarzen Variante auch in einem braunen Cognacton. Diese Version ist zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung dieses Tests aber ausverkauft.


*Fazit*

Zu einem Preis von derzeit 34,90€ ist die Kavaj Oslo eine preiswerte Echtledergeldbörse, die mit ihrem schlichten Design, hochwertigen Materialien, ausreichend Fächern und einem großen Münz- und Scheinfach überzeugen kann.
Dazu kommt ein praktischer RFID-Schutz und eine rundum gute Verarbeitung, wenn auch ein paar Stellen kleine Verarbeitungsmängel aufweisen.
Sonst konnte ich keine weiteren negativen Punkte finden.

Wer also eine günstige, hochwertige und haltbare Geldbörse sucht, wird mit der Oslo von Kavaj sicher zufrieden sein.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Kavaj:
KAVAJ

Und hier zu der Oslo:
KAVAJ Oslo


----------



## Finallin (23. Mai 2020)

Ok, ganz toll. - Was hat das hier zu suchen?!


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2020)

Aeton schrieb:


> Hier kommt ihr zur Website von ...
> ...
> 
> Und hier zu der Oslo:
> ...


Das ist ganz klar Werbung!


----------

